# 10/23 Perdido key



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It's seems like forever since I've been pompano fishing. I felt the need to go this morning "rain and all ". The pompano weren't there this morning but the whiting were plentiful . I commenced to kicking some whiting butt ! I caught all that I wanted to clean and took a picture and started to take in my rods, when my far rod bent over ! Pompano ! I put my rods back out and fished for another hour...but no more pompano. I did catch 6 more whiting. Just finished cleaning all those rascals.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Like I said, you got it dialed in Russ!!! Ace job dude, good eats.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice job, sir!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool! Great job


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Buddy I’ve missed your fishing reports! You’ve had a great day! I plan on getting out to Navarre Beach early on Saturday. Maybe, I can keep up with you.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Buddy I’ve missed your fishing reports! You’ve had a great day! I plan on getting out to Navarre Beach early on Saturday. Maybe, I can keep up with you.


Thanks man ! I hope that you do much better than I did and go home with a limit of pomps !


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice mess of whitings ya got there. I don't think I've been surf fishing but once this year.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice job!

:notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

You are an Killer!


----------

